# "I run 30psi in my car everyday"



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

So yesterday I'm over at another hanger(I'm in the Air Force) and i notice a group of guys reading Sport Compact Car. I go over and ask:
"so who's the car guy?" and they all point to the same guy.
I politely ask:
Me- "Whada ya drive?"
Him-"Eclipse
Me- What kind...-t -x???
him-"RS"
Me- cool cool. It's to bad you don't have a "t" or "x" model.
-end conversation because i walk away to get back to work.
So today I'm over at the same hanger again and after I finish working on the jet, I'm doing my paperwork and here comes ole boy...
Him- "you got that GTI" (WOW..he did his research fast







)
Me - yeah that white one is my daily driver(my bone stock 91)
Him-"you think it's faster than my eclipse
Me- No...it's my daily driver, I haven't modded it
Him- "Yeah well I run 30psi in my Eclipse"
Me- No you don't
Him- "How do you know?"
At this point I start to ignore him because I know he's blowing stuff out of his man pleaser. I talk to my supervisor and then say..."Sir...you'll have to excuse me...I have to explain to this guy why he's not running 30psi in his daily driver"
Him - "Well I have a gt40r!"
me- I don't care...you still aren't running 30psi. If you ran 30psi on pump fuel you wouldn't have a motor.
Him - "Well I never said I used pump fuel."
Me - Ever been to the track?
Him - "No..I just got done building the motor this morning" (







)
End conversation.
Where do these nutjobs come from. I hope he did build a turbo motor and tries to run 30psi on pump fuel. 
Anyway...there was never any talk of what I drove but I'm sure he will try to race me soon. Guys like this make the world a more fun place to live.
Have a good night,
Jason


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

LOL 30 psi with a GT40R is about 700hp... better watch out man lol
Guys like that crack me up, you're right, he would not have a motor, not in a daily driver with pump gas at least.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

well it def. possible to run 30 psi, javad runs like 40psi daily on this crazy audi








Compression Ratio plays a large toll on high boost pressures, along with good fuel to prevent detenation, and timing helps too









but, I have no clue where those types of people come from, but I do what you do and ignore them, or pretend I understand and agree. Either way after they're done, I know they're pathetic


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

Thats nothing , I run 32-36psi all day long . (In my tires on pump air)








I ride my bike w/ 125psi 


_Modified by mikebobelak at 10:48 PM 1-31-2006_


----------



## FalconFixer (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

gotta love those guys!! what do you do?? fuel shop here, depot style!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
Him- "Yeah well I run 30psi in my Eclipse"
Me- No you don't
Him- "How do you know?"


Souds awfully familiar,







did the same thing to the last guy that told me that about his S2000 that ran 7's in the 1/4 mile, i looked at a buddy of mine then looked at him again and said:
Come on, I understand that you might be a retard but how do you expect me to take you serious when you say that your daily driven S2000 runs 7's.
and this was back in 2003...


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BoostFactory)*

An EVO 8 i've built with a 2.3L stroker kit, full built bottom end runs 28/30lbs with a 60trim. Could be daily... the catch... 101octain


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (GreenA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenA3* »_An EVO 8 i've built with a 2.3L stroker kit, full built bottom end runs 28/30lbs with a 60trim. Could be daily... the catch... 101octain









Sure, highly doubt it but it can, a friend of mine dynoed 502whp with a 4g63 motor on pump gas, but what are the odds that these guys will match that?


----------



## 5speedfury (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BoostFactory)*

Being 16 and knowing nothing about engines jason I have no Idea what you mean. Psi - pounds per square inch. I know that much I think. But I have no idea what that means engine wise. But I just know. High schoolers are so excited that they got the new 04 contour. And everyone turns and goes "Brandon what are you getting" "







a 1984 Rabbit GL""







what's that" Oh how I love that. And every high schooler thinks there car is fast because it's new and they spent a bunch of money on a muffler that makes their car fart. Go figure. At least I'll have the best suspension in the school most likely.
Good suspension = turns at 50 mph.
Explain to me psi on our next phone call.
<3 your little brother,
Brandon


----------



## 5speedfury (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (5speedfury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedfury* »_
<3 your little brother,
Brandon









Sadly I just realized it's five more years til I can legally drink. Ahh what the heck. Cheers.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_So yesterday I'm over at another hanger(I'm in the Air Force) and i notice a group of guys reading Sport Compact Car. I go over and ask:
"so who's the car guy?" and they all point to the same guy.
I politely ask:
Me- "Whada ya drive?"
Him-"Eclipse
Me- What kind...-t -x???
him-"RS"
Him-"you think it's faster than my eclipse
Me- No...it's my daily driver, I haven't modded it
Him- "Yeah well I run 30psi in my Eclipse"


he has been telling me that he overnighted the parts from japan and that he has been tapping his car out at 130.... he proceeded to insist that he needs nos.....







go figure!


----------



## DeNiZTC1983 (Nov 15, 2005)

thats nothing ..
when i was talking to a buddy of mine aboutcars...
this guy at my work ( we dont like him much )...
jump in said his friend has 5 sec mustang ...
all i said was ..
you are right joe they do go that fast.....


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (DeNiZTC1983)*

I ran 28psi daily on pump in my Mk4, block wasnt stock.....just goes to show you some people do this.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_I ran 28psi daily on pump in my Mk4, block wasnt stock.....just goes to show you some people do this.

Yup, but not of a GT40R


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (GreenA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenA3* »_An EVO 8 i've built with a 2.3L stroker kit, full built bottom end runs 28/30lbs with a 60trim. Could be daily... the catch... 101octain









whats that 600+awhp
Boostfactory, I love your 7 second story, thats funny.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_I ran 28psi daily on pump in my Mk4, block wasnt stock.....just goes to show you some people do this.

spiking with a k03 doesn't count















Falcon Fixer - I'm A-10 armament. Currently backshop but we take care of the phase birds too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

Well, when My TDI was messed up it would do 30 psi....
I daily drive my Turbo 8v with 20-23 psi on a T3/T4
so thats neither here nor there. 
I have heard funny stories though....
I have a race for you...
me: ok what>?
a twin turbo vette
me: wow what year, boost etc
a 78 20 psi
me: nice you know alot about it- whats the static compression
oh its something high.... like 30-40
me: ok thanks...
Lexus IS with 2JZ VVTI swap...
he runs a worked motor with 550 hp
me: nice Ive seen that car around
he raced it but it got a 2.4 (60')
me: thats crappy for RWD
well he crossed at 198 so its fast...
me









Here is a pic of the boost gauge in my TDI in 3rd at 1500 rpm doing about 25psi



_Modified by g60vwr at 11:39 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (g60vwr)*

Hey anybody can boost 30psi at least once... Maybe he meant absolute... I do 30psi everyday, I swear!
Speedy G


----------



## _Hater_ (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Speedy G)*

Did his floor board fall out when he hit 110mph?


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (_Hater_)*

30psi on a daily driver with pump gas is totally possible now a days with the addition of alky/water injection. they have some pretty sick setups out now with progressive control that are boost based.
with that being said though it sounds like the kid you are talking about is an idiot and has positive manifold pressure confused with tire pressure.


----------



## pnoychild (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

tell him you would race him but you dont have your 60 psi blow dryer.


----------



## sbiggi (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (pnoychild)*

Meh, I run 25psi daily on 91 octane. (91 is the highest pump gas around here). Its not hard when you have the correct parts and can tune fuel and timing independently.
A local guy put down 500 whp on 30 psi and pump gas. Another guy on dsmtuners made 500whp on a agp 50trim, 27 psi on pump gas.

It can be done, but I'm sure that guy was full of **it
-Seth
Edit: I run 25 not 26psi... 


_Modified by sbiggi at 1:26 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Yup, but not of a GT40R

In my 1.6L (mostly stock block) I boost 35 PSI several times a day, every day, on pump fuel. Whenever the go pedal is mashed in 2nd or 3rd gear it'll hit 35 PSI. no water/etc. injection, just plain 'ol fuel and air. I have hit 37 PSI but can't go any higher because it's fuel limited. With extra fueling that we're working on I may be able to see 40 PSI. It may not be practical but it'll be amusing to see if it's possible. 
That's with a *GT20* and *no intercooling*. It's inefficient but I did gain more power at 35 PSI vs. 24 PSI and I avoid excess EGT so I'm not complaining. A better turbo setup is coming eventually. Already have a/w ic installed, just no water system running yet.


_Modified by Malone at 12:32 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (sbiggi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbiggi* »_ Another guy on dsmtuners made 500whp on a agp 50trim, 27 psi on pump gas.

That'd be andre aka dre99gsx, he's an old friend of mine from the street racing scene http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_
In my 1.6L (mostly stock block) I boost 35 PSI several times a day, every day, on pump fuel. Whenever the go pedal is mashed in 2nd or 3rd gear it'll hit 35 PSI. no water/etc. injection, just plain 'ol fuel and air. I have hit 37 PSI but can't go any higher because it's fuel limited. With extra fueling that we're working on I may be able to see 40 PSI. It may not be practical but it'll be amusing to see if it's possible. 
That's with a *GT20* and *no intercooling*. It's inefficient but I did gain more power at 35 PSI vs. 24 PSI and I avoid excess EGT so I'm not complaining. A better turbo setup is coming eventually. Already have a/w ic installed, just no water system running yet.


*DIESEL*








Come one mark, it's a diesel
Did you ever find out if the 2.0 TDI will hit the States anytime soon?
Paul


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_*DIESEL*








Come one mark, it's a diesel
Did you ever find out if the 2.0 TDI will hit the States anytime soon?
Paul

Damn, I was hoping to see some reaction before I start mentioning the diesel bit..








I haven't heard offical news about 16v TDIs in NA yet. Look forward to the ULSD (ultra low sulfur diesel) first, which is soon, and then we should start hearing more about interesting diesel offerings in NA.


_Modified by Malone at 1:23 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

The 16v tdi's aren't comming to this side of the pond apparently, VW is phasing out the PD system and by the time we get ULSD VW is planning on having common rail.
That said I am bringing over some 16v tdis.


----------



## pdpwally (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

no hope pope......... it'll get yah every time


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

.....my Dodge runs 24 psi all day long, just wait until I start tweaking with it.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

For a while I was running 40 psi on veggie oil in my benz, daily of course.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

what base are you at? I know a few 130 guys from the ncang. We have tall story guys up here in ri too.


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

yea some kid i met at school told me that over in mexico he has a 750hp camaro and his cousin has a 1250hp mustang that runs 9's. he then told me that theyrace fast and furious style aorund garbage barrels hahahahha


----------



## 5speedfury (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (StrokedPSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StrokedPSI* »_what base are you at? I know a few 130 guys from the ncang. We have tall story guys up here in ri too.









Since I saw this before him And i'm his little brother. I'll tell you. He's at Pope AFB inside of Fort Bragg. Fayettville NC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (5speedfury)*

stalker















what are you doin in the forced induction forum anyway Brandon..you have MANY more years of learning and* part time jobs* till you get boosted


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

good story next time ask im what hp ,900WHP


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (GreenA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenA3* »_An EVO 8 i've built with a 2.3L stroker kit, full built bottom end runs 28/30lbs with a 60trim. Could be daily... the catch... 101octain









You built a 2.3l stroker kit EVO 8?
Wow, not to shabby for someone who can't even spell octane.
You know what my favorite thing in the world is. When you start a thread about how ****ing stupid Rice Liars are. And yet Rice liars always post in it to try and make themselves look cool.
****in n00bs.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

It is true DSM guys around my town run big PSI everyday.
You can call me a lier but an old buddy of mine has an Eclipse it was an RS and then he swapped an all wheel setup into it. He is running a socketed computer for his car basically an SDS setup. He has 780cc injectors and a 20G turbo on a 2.1 motor with JE pistons with 9:1 CR and runs 27-30 psi daily in the summer on a stock headgasket.








If you look hard at the picture you can see it in the garage that was when he was doing the all-wheel swap.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
Wow, not to shabby for someone who can't even spell octane.
You know what my favorite thing in the world is. When you start a thread about how ****ing stupid Rice Liars are. And yet Rice liars always post in it to try and make themselves look cool.
****in n00bs.









this thread is awesome.
keep it going guys


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (ValveCoverGasket)*

<======= Grabs the popcorn


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (killa)*

ask him this
from 2 fast 2 furious
So, "guy", Could you tell me right quick what would be a better motor for my Skyline, a Gallo 12 or a Gallo 2
the only run in i had was this guy that said, "yeah , my car runs 8.3's in the 1/8th up here at breakaway(drag strip), but she traps at 100" huh, lets do some math here.









hey jas, keep buggin him about racing, and watch him crack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2LMONSTER at 4:12 PM 2-2-2006_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (2LMONSTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LMONSTER* »_
hey jas, keep buggin him about racing, and watch him crack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you know I will








I haven't had a chance to go over to phase to bug him but I'm dieing too.


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
You built a 2.3l stroker kit EVO 8?
Wow, not to shabby for someone who can't even spell octane.
You know what my favorite thing in the world is. When you start a thread about how ****ing stupid Rice Liars are. And yet Rice liars always post in it to try and make themselves look cool.
****in n00bs.

Dude building cars is my Job. I'm sorry I spelled a word wrong. Not trying to brag. Truthfully I don't give a **** and this Eclipse guy is a moron. But what do you actually know about EVO's or DSM's? I work on them daily and have 3 2.3liter stroker cars on the streets. In fact I'm not the only guy that builds them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif For the bad attitude.
Hang on before i click Submit Post I better Click the ABC button first because I never did well in English class. Man I'm dumb.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (GreenA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenA3* »_Dude building cars is my Job. I'm sorry I spelled a word wrong. Not trying to brag. Truthfully I don't give a **** and this Eclipse guy is a moron. But what do you actually know about EVO's or DSM's? I work on them daily and have 3 2.3liter stroker cars on the streets. In fact I'm not the only guy that builds them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif For the bad attitude.
Hang on before i click Submit Post I better Click the ABC button first because I never did well in English class. Man I'm dumb.

Just from this cats attitude- id tend to believe him.... F the haters
If you can build a car doesnt mean you have to be a rocket scientist- just make stuff fit and go with whats good
Im going to throw up this








Cause Im liking the atmosphere in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by g60vwr at 9:31 AM 2-4-2006_


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (HYBRO VR6)*

I rode in an '04 STi last night that hits 28psi daily with methanol injection. 425whp on a stock motor with a 20G blowing through a front mount. I'm not sure how long the turbo or motor is going to last, but it sure was a fun ride


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (jwatts)*

update...so I'm at my shop last night and a guy I know comes over to hang out and brings a friend who is using our sandblaster.
I got out to see what he's blasting and it's a b-series Honda valve cover. I take one more look and recognize him from the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I meet this guy about 5 or 6 months ago the night my rabbit broke into the 12s. Anyway...we got to b'sing about cars and the guy with the 30psi Eclipse came up.








He immediately knew who I was talking about and started laughing. Remember the guy said the motor was just built...well the guy I'm talking to built it.
I asked if it really ran 30psi on a gt40r and he said more like 10psi on a t3/t4.
Atleast the guy is turboed but the builder said he won't be doing 30psi anytime soon. He also said the owner of the RS runs his mouth a lot.
So...all in all...I was right. This guy does not run 30 psi...not even half that.
Just thought you'd like to know.
Jason


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

that's gonna be an awesome conversation piece next time you see RS boy


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (mechsoldier)*

The truth is watch out for the guys who keeps their mouth shut. The big boost guys that are running serious power don't need to blow their own horn.
Anyone who starts to blab about how fast their shizit is without me even asking is usually a liar.
However I have a close friend here that has an EVO8 MR that puts down 401whp on pump and methanol. After hanging around a few other evo guys at the dyno shop where he gets his car tuned"running AEM" I realised that those 4g63 can make some serious power once its built and can maintain 30+ psi but those guys don't really that much boost on the street..
I remember a while back I had some kid who told me that he was a really good mechanic and that he just put some high compression pistons in his 87 rx7, I told him I was better than him because all the RX7 he see around town had a rotary motor that I put in. lol










_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 6:37 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
Just from this cats attitude- id tend to believe him.... F the haters
If you can build a car doesnt mean you have to be a rocket scientist- just make stuff fit and go with whats good
Im going to throw up this








Cause Im liking the atmosphere in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by g60vwr at 9:31 AM 2-4-2006_

Did you just say I got served?








The guy provides zero evidence to back up his claims, and just runs his mouth about how he now owns 3 of these things...
And I got served...








I've built my fair share of turbo cars, I can smell a rice lie when one's cooking.
http://www.cardomain.com/id/thecorradokid  This one hasn't been updated since January 2003, the car is currently getting Quattro, and a T70 .70trim wheel, Oil and watercooled .96 T4 turbine housing with a P-trim wheel, and 034EFI, and yes I will still be using the VR6. Am I crazy? Maybe, but I'm just sick of the struggles of FWD
http://www.cardomain.com/id/turboegt I built this when I was like 17, I haven't updated the page or anything since then. Keep in mind I built the whole turbo kit for under 300 bucks, including engine managment, and an upgraded clutch







)


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_
He didn't say he OWN's three of them, he said he BUILT them.









Well that's fine. I still think he's a rice liar.
I would love to proven wrong. But untill then I stand by my word.
Please prove me wrong. I would love to see these cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_Did you just say I got served?








The guy provides zero evidence to back up his claims, and just runs his mouth about how he now owns 3 of these things...


He didn't say he OWN's three of them, he said he BUILT them.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
Did you just say I got served?








The guy provides zero evidence to back up his claims, and just runs his mouth about how he now owns 3 of these things...
And I got served...








I've built my fair share of turbo cars, I can smell a rice lie when one's cooking.
Depending on how the motor is built and what size the turbo is, will depend on how a car will run reliably @ 30psi daily 
http://www.cardomain.com/id/thecorradokid  This one hasn't been updated since January 2003, the car is currently getting Quattro, and a T70 .70trim wheel, Oil and watercooled .96 T4 turbine housing with a P-trim wheel, and 034EFI, and yes I will still be using the VR6. Am I crazy? Maybe, but I'm just sick of the struggles of FWD
http://www.cardomain.com/id/turboegt I built this when I was like 17, I haven't updated the page or anything since then. Keep in mind I built the whole turbo kit for under 300 bucks, including engine managment, and an upgraded clutch







)

Alright so how are you putting Quattro in a corrado with a VR? Do you mean syncro or 4motion/haldex? And how did you build a turbo for system for under 300 when you got scammed for 223.XX Just curious.
Anyhow, its the internet people say all sorts of things and rarely are very truthful on it. 

Depending how the motor is built and the size and trim of the turbo will be the factors on if a car can run reliably @ 30 psi daily


_Modified by Not4show at 10:02 PM 2-5-2006_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_Alright so how are you putting Quattro in a corrado with a VR?

A little bit of money, a machine shop, and free time.

_Quote »_Do you mean syncro or 4motion/haldex?

No I mean Quattro.

_Quote »_And how did you build a turbo for system for under 300 when you got scammed for 223.XX Just curious.
Anyhow, its the internet people say all sorts of things and rarely are very truthful on it. 

I built the turbo kit using a used turbo for $50. I decided to buy the new turbo to make the setup a little more reliable. I got screwed out of the money, became disheartend with the project, and bought a Corrado









_Quote »_
Depending how the motor is built and the size and trim of the turbo will be the factors on if a car can run reliably @ 30 psi daily

QFT


_Modified by BubonicCorrado at 9:50 PM 2-5-2006_


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*

how are you doing the chassis for the quattro? tubed?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_how are you doing the chassis for the quattro? tubed?









you guys are losing your focus. We're talking about liars the the lie they live.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
you guys are losing your focus. We're talking about liars the the lie they live.

Just trying to figure out how quattro is goin in a corrado is all, its along the lines to see if the guy is lieing or not since quattro is for longitudinal motors not transverse. unless of course he meant audi TT quattro then its possible since its not really quattro but 4-motion/haldex


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
Well that's fine. I still think he's a rice liar.


Dude, he builds dsm's. How is that so far beyond the realm of believability?


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_Just trying to figure out how quattro is goin in a corrado is all, its along the lines to see if the guy is lieing or not since quattro is for longitudinal motors not transverse. unless of course he meant audi TT quattro then its possible since its not really quattro but 4-motion/haldex









No I mean the Quattro setup that's sitting in the Audi 4kq I'm going to be cutting apart soon.
Just because you're not capable of doing the swap doesn't mean that others aren't.
So is there any news from the kid who builds all these stroker motors yet?
Because the only thing I've seen so far is a bunch of n00bs, stroking him.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_how are you doing the chassis for the quattro? tubed?









A Quattro setup, a custom transmission adapter, custom motor mounts, semi-tube frame, a fuel cell, and the Corrado VR6 turbo I have sitting in the Garage.
I've already blown up two O2A trans boxes, and have too much money into the project to ever hope to see anything out of it. VW trannys suck, and so does FWD.
I was gonna buy an Audi, and ran across a 4kq with no engine, no interior, no nothing, just a shell and some Quattro.








Now I'm gonna bust out my welder, and my saw, buy some tubing, some sheet metal, and some other crap, and put two cars together.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*

thats why I asked if you were building a tube for it, then very possible and is not very common, good luck with the project


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_
Just trying to figure out how quattro is goin in a corrado is all, its along the lines to see if the guy is lieing or not since quattro is for longitudinal motors not transverse. unless of course he meant audi TT quattro then its possible since its not really quattro but 4-motion/haldex









The TT uses a Quattro...just like the VW Quantum Syncro used the exact setup that came on the 4K Quattro's back in the 80's. The TT uses the new'ish generation 3 quattro set up. And since Quattro has been around longer then 4motoin /Haldex, I think it's safe to say the TT uses a Quattro! So







to you. And it can be done, just would take a lot of time and know how. Plus there are already a few AWD Rado's out there, so he's got some stuff to go off of. I say he's telling the truth... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (apexslider)*

Ummmmm..... the TT uses a haldex setup, not an old-school synchro. Synchro setups were longitudal, Haldex is transverse. 4-motion is just VW's name for it.........


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Hugh Gordon)*

TT uses haldex, which is a primary FWD with bias added to the rear electronically
Quattro is generally referred to as Audis originally design of quattro, primary rear drive which adds power to the front wheels as required

syncro(not vanagons syncros) is a old version of what is now known as haldex and found on rally golfs and passats syncros. It is a transverse motor mounting with primary FWD drive and rear bias added mechanically based off of a viscous coupling that when engage adds more power to the rear, 
On syncro and haldex, at no time can you get more than a 50percent to the rear wheels, since it is driven by the front wheels

As far as Vanagon syncros I do not know anything about them so can not comment on it.
















Anyhow back to the topic, screw them Lieing bench racers, and least if they were gonna lie they'd get all their facts straight first, but then again if you had the knowledge why lie about what you have 
_Modified by Not4show at 3:54 PM 2-7-2006_


_Modified by Not4show at 4:01 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Not4show)*



Not4show said:


> TT uses haldex, which is a primary FWD with bias added to the rear electronically
> Quattro is generally referred to as Audis originally design of quattro, primary rear drive which adds power to the front wheels as required
> 
> syncro(not vanagons syncros) is a old version of what is now known as haldex and found on rally golfs and passats syncros. It is a transverse motor mounting with primary FWD drive and rear bias added mechanically based off of a viscous coupling that when engage adds more power to the rear,
> ...


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (apexslider)*



I guess I wasn't clear with what I was getting at. It all comes down to the car its on. Hence why I made reference to the old Quantum using the 4KQ motor and drivetrain. Even though it's a quattro system they still called it Syncro on the VW. The syncro system on the Quantum was nothing like the mk2 syncro or passat syncro...yet they share a name. So yes said:


> No sweeat but not everyone realizs differences between the system, though I am no pro on old quattro setups I do know my way around a syncro and haldex rig


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
Well that's fine. I still think he's a rice liar.
I would love to proven wrong. But untill then I stand by my word.
Please prove me wrong. I would love to see these cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://WWW.VIVIDRACING.COM, We sell the stroker kits online. Me and our other tech Pat are available for install if you would like.
Or call me at 480-966-3040. Ask for Eric in Service. We'll fix ya right up! Thanks


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (GreenA3)*

I'll make this even easier... http://www.vividracing.com/cat...6_240
Very common build. The stroker matched with an Agency Power Turbo kit upgrade will put a







on your face!


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (GreenA3)*

buddy of mine has a awd talon with a turbo that can handle up to 34 psi







(runs on alcohol). Not that he runs it that high but everything on the car has been rebuilt. It's just a damn shame it's always breaking down.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (DrivesMeCrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivesMeCrazy* »_buddy of mine has a awd talon with a turbo that can handle up to 34 psi







(runs on alcohol). Not that he runs it that high but everything on the car has been rebuilt. It's just a damn shame it's always breaking down.

Im sure the turbo can put out more than 34psi just like any other turbo, the question is, is it efficient at that boost pressure?
Psi is only pressure, doesnt mean much.


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_The truth is watch out for the guys who keeps their mouth shut. The big boost guys that are running serious power don't need to blow their own horn.


That's exactly it. Principle holds true in all things in life. If you're a wank, then you gotta job off on yourself to everyone.







Steer clear...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Rocco_Phil)*

I got two stroies for you people...one is boost/vw related, the other is not.
First, last summer there was this guy runnin his mouth sayin his 18 in wheels (chromies homie!), where 13 lbs, and his car has a header and a full APexi exhaust...Upon furthur inspection this did have those parts and **** on his ls b18 integra. The problem was that he was talkin mad **** to this guy who has a 89 (?) gti with a full g60 swap and a lysholm blower. Well the idiot said "i will beat that old piece of sh**" and the gti was running 14 psi of boost.......the teggy didnt win.
Another guy said he had a mustang running 400 whp all motor.....i asked him what size injectors he had "o the stock 24lb ones"
Here is a hint....stock injectors for a mustnag have always been 19lb, and they are only worth 275 - 300 on their best day...........
I love idiots, they always make me smile








page 3 owned


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_I got two stroies for you people...one is boost/vw related, the other is not.

CN: Rice liars suck, and so do people who have very little knowledge of what they're talking about.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_Another guy said he had a mustang running 400 whp all motor.....i asked him what size injectors he had "o the stock 24lb ones"


Cobras run 24 lbs stock


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
Cobras run 24 lbs stock

nice catch. I was about to pull that one too. I thought they even got higher injectors than that but maybe that's the supercharged ones.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

this was a fox body.....and they never ran them on a 5.0.....but thats not the point. Idiots are breathing and those two prior examples need to be sterilized


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_page 3 owned

Save this for other forums....we dont care about:
* page ownage
* spelling & gramatical errors
* lies
just a little heads up...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
nice catch. I was about to pull that one too. I thought they even got higher injectors than that but maybe that's the supercharged ones.

they do 310cc I got em I dunno what lbs that is. 29 maybe?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (V84LNCH)*

rs arent turbo!!!






















Hint:: Point and laugh at him next time he says something stupid!


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (1.8TRabbit)*

he turbo'd it dude


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (mechsoldier)*

I see.







What a waste! Smarter if he just got a 1st gen Talon, or Eclipse! lol.. And the motor on the rs's arent as strong as the gsx/gst. Dont waste your time with him and the next time you see him. Ask him a # of difficult questions about his car. When he gets stumped. Laugh and walk away!


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

How ironic, this thread starting based on hearing BS and yet that is the only thing keeping it alive. 
Is this thing STILL going??wtf


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

No its done with. The guy that is saying it is a MORON! Case closed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (5speedfury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speedfury* »_Being 16 and knowing nothing about engines jason I have no Idea what you mean. Psi - pounds per square inch. I know that much I think. But I have no idea what that means engine wise. But I just know. High schoolers are so excited that they got the new 04 contour. And everyone turns and goes "Brandon what are you getting" "







a 1984 Rabbit GL""







what's that" Oh how I love that. And every high schooler thinks there car is fast because it's new and they spent a bunch of money on a muffler that makes their car fart. Go figure. At least I'll have the best suspension in the school most likely.
Good suspension = turns at 50 mph.
Explain to me psi on our next phone call.
<3 your little brother,
Brandon









i do turns at 50 with my old beat suspension. and it's fun.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (vdubspeed)*

....


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: "I run 30psi in my car everyday" (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Save this for other forums....we dont care about:
* page ownage
* spelling & gramatical errors
* lies
just a little heads up...

haha, what is this "owned" hype? Everytime I get on forum I see that. I guess there are different variations of it too ("pwn3d"... or something like that)


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

owned, it started in video games like counter strike, quake, and tribes i guess. anyways, if you continuously kill that person and such, and just own them, they got owned, but when people would type it like "you got owned by 1337GuNn3r!" well, they would do a little typo since o and p are right next to each other on the keyboard, and thus came the word pwned. and i love it.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*








So no meaning of pwned? Well I guess I will start up my new vocab for Vw's







. 
-Bolkswagen
-Tabbit
-Hetta
-Vug
-Dirocco
Anyone else wanna try?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trev0rBr* »_owned, it started in video games like counter strike, quake, and tribes i guess. anyways, if you continuously kill that person and such, and just own them, they got owned, but when people would type it like "you got owned by 1337GuNn3r!" well, they would do a little typo since o and p are right next to each other on the keyboard, and thus came the word pwned. and i love it.

Also the idea of alpha numerical writing started in the early 90's with elite hackers, it has since rolled over into "AOL" culture, and severely "dummed" down. Various hackers would write white papers and boast about their achevements via alpha numerical writing. It takes a long time to write, and can be a pain in the a0s to read. Sepecially with phonic abbreviations/tranferances and numerial switchups.
1337 h4x0rz.. 1 g1v3 j00 4 c0o]<1e. 
41s0, t3h 1d34 0ph 41f4 ]\[um3r1cl r171n s74t3d 1]\[ t3h 34rly 90-s, y47a, y47a, y47ta... 
g37 17.. pwn3d.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

weirddd.


----------

